# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  TD 2012 u Splitu

## zrinka

Roda ce sa drugim udrugama imati *u subotu 6.10.  stand u Marmontovoj*, javit cemo vam tocno vrijeme
osim standa u splitu imamo jos i ovo:

Povodom SVJETSKOG TJEDNA DOJENJA, 1.-7. listopada 2012., Hrvatska udruga  IBCLC savjetnica za dojenje u suradnji s Medicinskim fakultetom u  Splitu, Klinikom za ženske bolesti i porode, KBC Split i Udrugom Roda,  tradicionalno organizira edukaciju za zdravstvene djelatnike o dojenju.

 Predavač će biti DR GRO NYLANDER, specijalistica  ginekologije i porodništva sa Sveučilišne bolnice Rikshospitalet, Oslo,  Norveška, dugogodišnja nacionalna koordinatorica Inicijative „bolnica -  prijatelj djeteta“ i voditeljica norveškog Nacionalnog centra za  potporu dojenju.  

 PROGRAM:

 Četvrtak 4. listopada 2012.g.     

 10.30- 12.30: Klinika za ženske bolesti i porode, KBC Split

    ˝Dodir kožom-uz-kožu i dojenje nakon carskog reza˝
  ˝Što bi svaki liječnik trebao znati o dojenju˝

 14.30-16.30: Velika predavaonica, Medicinski fakultet Split

  ˝Dojenje i zdravlje žene˝
  ˝Humano mlijeko kao lijek i preventivna medicina˝

 Kontakt osoba:
 Dr. sc. Irena Zakarija-Grković, dr. med., spec. ob. med.
 Predsjednica Hrvatske udruge IBCLC savjetnica za dojenje
 Katedra obiteljske medicine, Medicinski fakultet u Splitu 
 Šoltanska 2, 21 000 Split, tel. 021/557-823; e-mail:irena.zakarija-grkovic@mefst.hr
 Kotizacija se ne naplaćuje. Predavanja boduje HLK, HKMS i HKP.

----------


## zrinka

sutra je stand! slavimo tejdan dojenja u splitu!  :Smile:

----------


## Storma

podizem

----------


## Storma

pogresan topic lol

----------

